# Firefox lags and crashes



## ColdfireMC (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello, I have updated www/firefox to version 34, and is suffering "unresponsive script" messages and lags, and is making x11/gnome3 WM crash. Can someone tell me what I can add to help fix this?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 7, 2014)

I have found the problem:

GTK3 option makes trouble, and prevent plugins to work.

Qualifies this to make a PR?


----------

